# What is your AS SSD Benchmark score?



## P4-630 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## P4-630 (May 14, 2014)

Arctucas said:


> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/ASSSD5-14-14.jpg



Raid 0, Nice!


----------



## Arctucas (May 14, 2014)




----------



## DLGenesis (May 14, 2014)

=)


----------



## Arctucas (May 15, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Raid 0, Nice!



Thanks, Sammy 830s on SATA2


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2014)

hmm so u all run raid mode since AS SSD shows "iaStorA" and mine shows "storeachi", dunnos if that helps on performance but i run ACHI in bios with my Intel 520 Series 240gb SSD (divided into 123/100gb)


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm so u all run raid mode since AS SSD shows "iaStorA" and mine shows "storeachi", dunnos if that helps on performance but i run ACHI in bios with my Intel 520 Series 240gb SSD (divided into 123/100gb)



Not sure what "iaStorA" mode is but I see it shows better performance.
I have an Asus G750JX laptop.


----------



## cmanning27 (May 16, 2014)

Hi everyone! I seen this thread and wanted to test my SSD and I'm confused about my score. It doesnt seem right.. Does anyone know why it's so high? I'm only running one 840 pro..


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2014)

cmanning27 said:


> Hi everyone! I seen this thread and wanted to test my SSD and I'm confused about my score. It doesnt seem right.. Does anyone know why it's so high? I'm only running one 840 pro..
> 
> View attachment 56722



Your score should be around 1150

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/ssd-charts-2013/AS-SSD-Overall-Total-Score,2792.html


----------



## cmanning27 (May 16, 2014)

Well, I figured out why.

In Samsung magician, there's a setting called RAPID and I have it enabled. That's the reason the score is so friggen high. It reserves system ram and speeds things up. I was freaked out for a bit there.


----------



## usmc362 (May 16, 2014)

Here's with Primocache 2x Samsung 840 Pro Raid 0    No Primocache


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2014)

hmm now i installed IRST and my 4K write score went up with about 21MB/s plus the access time got better


----------



## cmanning27 (May 17, 2014)

usmc362 said:


> Here's with Primocache 2x Samsung 840 Pro Raid 0    No Primocache



So with primocache or Samsung's rapid, isn't it pointless to have raid 0? Is spending another $230 on a 2nd 840 pro worth it when the speeds are that high using those? 

I just want to figure this out because I was going to buy a 2nd 840 pro soon.


----------



## Eroticus (May 17, 2014)

cmanning27 said:


> So with primocache or Samsung's rapid, isn't it pointless to have raid 0? Is spending another $230 on a 2nd 840 pro worth it when the speeds are that high using those?
> 
> I just want to figure this out because I was going to buy a 2nd 840 pro soon.



Rapid Doesn't really makes SSD faster ... maybe just copy^paste

RAID is much more better, more space, more speed > 2 sdds work on 1 function

is like DUAL core vs pentium 4 :3


----------



## cmanning27 (May 17, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> Rapid Doesn't really makes SSD faster ... maybe just copy^paste
> 
> RAID is much more better, more space, more speed > 2 sdds work on 1 function
> 
> is like DUAL core vs pentium 4 :3



Thanks!

I'm a noob when it comes to raid. I've never done it before so I'll for sure get a 2nd 840 pro.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

sammie 120gb Evo - rapid mode. (btw this benchmark may be bugged)


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

here is a test i ran on my new laptop i got home yesterday, having one Crucial CT240M500SSD3


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> here is a test i ran on my new laptop i got home yesterday, having one Crucial CT240M500SSD3



Almost the same score as my LiteOn 256GB


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2014)

Nice hardware in your new laptop, but the only downside of clevo's I've seen is that they only have 1 fan shared by the cpu and gpu.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Nice hardware in your new laptop, but the only downside of clevo's I've seen is that they only have 1 fan shared by the cpu and gpu.



this one is build on it, but it's a rebrand by a danish computer and i haven't had bad thinks about them it's really MM-Vision Vision S4568.

and so far i only run it as performance profile the cpu is max 50c which is fine for the conditions i work in at the office.


----------



## chuck216 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's my Samsung 840 EVO 500GB in Rapid mode


----------



## MZDASPD6 (Jun 20, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Here's my Samsung 840 EVO 500GB in Rapid mode
> 
> View attachment 57125


----------



## DLGenesis (Jun 21, 2014)

My 840 EVO 500gb Rapid Mode


----------



## MZDASPD6 (Jun 21, 2014)

840 pro gets higher rapid score than 840 evo based on higher  iops 4k


----------



## Peppadew (Jul 2, 2014)

840 Evo 250 gb Rapid Mode


----------



## R00kie (Jul 2, 2014)

840 EVO 120GB in RAPID Mode


----------



## MZDASPD6 (Jul 3, 2014)

View attachment 57350[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boscetti (Jul 5, 2014)

now i feel good about my score when compared to others.
i5-3570k  16gb ram  Gigabyte board


----------



## Adrik63 (Aug 8, 2014)

840 evo 250 Gb rapid mode


----------



## Peppadew (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## tim clark (Oct 22, 2014)

quick question, anyone know why in gods name my score is this?


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 23, 2014)

tim clark said:


> quick question, anyone know why in gods name my score is this?


Are you using an SSD? If so what make/model.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 26, 2014)

some raid benches:

























I used a pair of cheap V300s before moving my 830s in there


----------



## Daniel_LL (Nov 9, 2014)

40 EVO 120GB in RAPID Mode


----------



## MouseGolf (Nov 11, 2014)

Rapid Mode: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB


----------



## mobius121 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello everyone and I apologize in advance for errors - English is not my native language. My problem is that they, do not really understand why the disk parameters differ from the actual ( Read:  520 MB/s / Write: 340 MB/s ) , and as I read the current data - which means 31K BAD?   SDD disk is plugged in mSATA plug-in motherboard (Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H) Whether in terms of speed, the problem can be used socket on the motherboard? (3Gb / s)



 





 

 

Hello again. After using the Paragon -  SSD looks ok, but it remains a question of Speeds


----------



## Guile Williams (Nov 20, 2014)

your SSD Guys are pretty Slow Honestly.


----------



## gdscrtr (Nov 25, 2014)

My Seagate 600 240gb does pretty good with PrimoCache


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## bogmali (Nov 25, 2014)

Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 

RAW w/o RAPID Mode and running on Win8 Optimization:






Full Magician Optimization and RAPID Mode enabled:


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2014)

bogmali said:


> Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
> 
> RAW w/o RAPID Mode and running on Win8 Optimization:
> 
> ...



Where is "Rapid Mode" on my LiteOn SSD?


----------



## Jborg (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm sort of a noob with this stuff, SSD and benchmarking. I was just curious, why is there such a difference with scores with the same SSD?

I have a 840 EVO 250G Samsung. Are there other variables at play besides the SSD itself?

Going to benchmark mine whenever my power comes back.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 25, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Where is "Rapid Mode" on my LiteOn SSD?



RAPID Mode is proprietary for Samsung SSD drives


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2014)

Jborg said:


> I'm sort of a noob with this stuff, SSD and benchmarking. I was just curious, why is there such a difference with scores with the same SSD?
> 
> I have a 840 EVO 250G Samsung. Are there other variables at play besides the SSD itself?
> 
> Going to benchmark mine whenever my power comes back.



I noticed the same thing


----------



## gdscrtr (Nov 25, 2014)

bogmali said:


> RAPID Mode is proprietary for Samsung SSD drives


If you don't have a Samsung SSD try PrimoCache it has a 90 day trial period. It can increase the bench marking speed of any SSD.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 25, 2014)

My question may have been overlooked....

Here it is again:

I'm sort of a noob with this stuff, SSDs and benchmarking. I was just curious, why is there such a difference with scores with the same SSD?
I have a 840 EVO 250G Samsung. Are there other variables at play besides the SSD itself?
Going to benchmark mine whenever my power comes back.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 25, 2014)

1 840 pro configured for large-file reading/writing.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine 

damn y'alls is so much higher even on ahci and not RAID


----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

What's that BAD part? This is only a week old!


4/19/15 Seems my drive is a little better, 5 months later?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Those with 840 Series SSD might want to reconsider the disadvantages of RAPID

http://techreport.com/review/25282/a-closer-look-at-rapid-dram-caching-on-the-samsung-840-evo-ssd


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 27, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Mine
> 
> damn y'alls is so much higher even on ahci and not RAID
> 
> View attachment 60639



..using The RapidCache or PrimoCache 
Yours =raw hardware number.
I'll be setting up @ least 2 in RAID 0 soon


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2014)

i don't have any samsung software or whatnot. dunno if it work with server releases of windows so...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> i don't have any samsung software or whatnot. dunno if it work with server releases of windows so...



I'm using Samsung Magician and with that I can turn on "Rapid Mode", but somehow Schmuckly and some others are getting extreme numbers in this benchmark.
I was choosing between a 512GB crucial or an 500GB Evo, I choose the little bit more expensive Evo (laptop kit) which came with a usb to sata cable to transfer my data and it has the rapid mode once I installed the software.

My OS is on a slower LiteOn SSD, no tuning tricks for this SSD.


----------



## goozfrahbah (Dec 6, 2014)

Not gonna lie, i can't really wrap my head around this... anyone know why this is so high? the Samsung Magician tool was also showing 4800+ mb/s..


----------



## phozac (Dec 6, 2014)

you guys with like 45.000 seriously


----------



## Coecu (Dec 23, 2014)

Raid 1 with 6x128GB Samsung Pro SSD on a normal Motherboard with Sata III (1,2Gbyte/s) bottleneck: 
(i'm a bit disappointed with 4k... wonder how fast it will be on a PCIe Raid card...)


----------



## jmr22 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Flynn (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## SSD-Gerd (Mar 4, 2015)

My Samsung 840 EVO 500GB in Rapid mode
Windows 8.1 & Windows 10 Technical Preview
Dual Boot


----------



## Marti Chidley (Apr 19, 2015)

No fancy rapid mode on these puppies


----------



## MouseGolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Been awhile since I posted this topic.  I can tell everyone that since then I have discovered that gamers, video editors and 3D app users all benefit the most from SSD drives.  Having said that, I also realize that Sata II or Sata III motherboards will double, triple and quadruple (file transfer speeds). Meaning, anything above 225 to 300 sequential read/write is more than enough speed for 90% of the above mentioned users.

New Sata III motherboards with 6GB file transfer speeds can give the user 500 to 700 sequential read/write scores.

My conclusion in based on the average speed of an HDD.  Usually 80 to 100  sequential read/write scores.

So IMHO there is nothing else needed other than a modern SSD for an upgrade on any motherboard. Great to have super-speed from an SSD but in the end, spending more than the cost of one or two nice SSD drives is spending money that could go to other areas of your computer station.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello, PrimoCache! 






My previous 2 scores...here in this forum!


----------



## MouseGolf (Apr 19, 2015)

@PrimoCache

That's nice and all but what do you use your computer for?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2015)

PrimoCache is 'da bomb!

I thought my computer was fast, even before I got the SSD. Then it was even quicker but, I could see my scores were low.

I thought, "Oh well, it is fine. It was worth the upgrade." But then, today, I decided to try out this program.

WOW! Now my investment, plus the $29.95 for Primo, is definitely paying off!! Downloads, are lightning quick, web pages load much, much faster and my boot time is under 5 seconds, my previous record time.

I have had RAM Disks that sped some things up but, they are a bit iffy with only 8GB's of RAM available. This thing solves that like a miracle!! I wish I had done this a while ago!! I keep thinking of the time I wasted while downloading movies, in the past.

Now I want to find another film to test it out!!


----------



## MouseGolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> PrimoCache is 'da bomb!
> 
> I thought my computer was fast, even before I got the SSD. Then it was even quicker but, I could see my scores were low.
> 
> ...




OK. Again. What do you use your computer for?


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2015)

WCG. Surfing. Downloading Movies. General Tomfoolery. Gaming, Indie games since I only have an HD4000 Graphics on this UltraBook.

Why? Are you gonna trash me because I don't do Video editing or CAD stuffs? I like my computer fast. So far, it has exceeded my expectations. I have four desktops, from a previous era. I bought this when I was in school and it was the best computer of the lot. Now it is even better. 

Upgraded memory, WiFi Adapter, SSD and now primo has unlocked the SSD's potential. At a minimal RAM cost.

So, there.


----------



## Ruyki (Apr 19, 2015)

itt we benchmark ram and pass it off as an ssd benchmark

also ram disks make your downloads go faster

I'm really excited for the next thing that comes out of this amazing thread!/s


----------



## MouseGolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> WCG. Surfing. Downloading Movies. General Tomfoolery. Gaming, Indie games since I only have an HD4000 Graphics on this UltraBook.
> 
> Why? Are you gonna trash me because I don't do Video editing or CAD stuffs? I like my computer fast. So far, it has exceeded my expectations. I have four desktops, from a previous era. I bought this when I was in school and it was the best computer of the lot. Now it is even better.
> 
> ...



You really need not be so defensive. I was simply curious.  I know some people's hobby is making the computer as fast as possible to beat other scores on the Internet. Hey man!  That's good for business!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> PrimoCache is 'da bomb!
> 
> I thought my computer was fast, even before I got the SSD. Then it was even quicker but, I could see my scores were low.
> 
> ...



I never heard of PrimoCache before, but it does well for ssd benchmarking, thats for sure!


----------



## Arjai (Apr 19, 2015)

Ruyki said:


> itt we benchmark ram and pass it off as an ssd benchmark
> 
> also ram disks make your downloads go faster
> 
> I'm really excited for the next thing that comes out of this amazing thread!/s





MouseGolf said:


> You really need not be so defensive. I was simply curious.  I know some people's hobby is making the computer as fast as possible to beat other scores on the Internet. Hey man!  That's good for business!


Whatev's

Do what you want, I'll do what I want. 

BTW, I didn't think posting my results would result in this. I like what Primo did. So what? I can't post that I like it without being grilled? Called Defensive?

OH, and RAM Disks...Thanks, I am sure that I was unaware off that. Also, this does help with downloads, to an extent that is mention worthy, so far. 

Another amazing fact? Neither of you have any knowledge of me. Or my level of Knowledge. That's pretty exciting, no?


----------



## erixx (Apr 19, 2015)

here 's mine, some good some not so, some cooool 




2x Samsung 840 Evo 1TB, no Magician in RAID...


----------



## MouseGolf (Apr 19, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Whatev's
> 
> Do what you want, I'll do what I want.
> 
> ...




Wow! What an insecure person.  I think you have found a home in this forum.  Not my cup of tea. 

By the way Mr. tech-head.  How tight is your Cas and Ras?


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2015)

MouseGolf said:


> Wow! What an insecure person.  I think you have found a home in this forum.  Not my cup of tea.
> 
> By the way Mr. tech-head.  How tight is your Cas and Ras?


The topic of this thread is for posting SSD scores with the AS SSD Benchmark tool. Please keep it on topic.

Thank you.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 21, 2015)

Samsung Rapid seems useless to me?


----------



## Icarus (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, heres my Intel 530's for what it's worth:


----------



## erixx (Apr 21, 2015)

is that chopped? looks like chics on speed


----------



## Icarus (May 5, 2015)

chopped/chics on speed? Not sure what your post means erixx, sorry...

edit: no its not photochopped if that's what you meant.


----------



## erixx (May 5, 2015)

yo, superspeeds you got! bravo!


----------



## sparkygroover (Jul 6, 2015)

Samsung Evo 250GB


----------



## DeNeDe (Jul 7, 2015)

Rapid Mode !?


----------



## sparkygroover (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes rapid mode for sure


----------



## DeNeDe (Jul 7, 2015)

My rapid mode is 9 times faster


----------



## datminator (Jul 7, 2015)

840 evo rapid optimized  lol


----------



## sparkygroover (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## DeNeDe (Jul 7, 2015)

kinda strange. on Win7 the RAM would perform better.. Hmm, need to check my drivers..


----------



## datminator (Jul 7, 2015)

here is the as ssd score


----------



## Jari (Aug 28, 2015)

Windows 10 build 10240. Samsung magician 4.6 (Forced rapid mode! using 'Windows Enabler'. Windows 10 NOT supported yet.)


----------



## solidoz (Oct 9, 2015)

So, what is wrong with mine? 

It's connected with the 6gb port on the board.
The cable is the right one.
Firmware is updated. (SSD+MB)
I updated every driver with "Driver Booster 3"
Bios is set to AHCI.
There is only 1 system partition (SSD)

If I do the test with ATTO, I get the advertised results. But with the rest, the restults are not really there.
I mean you guys don't have any issues with this test. Anyone ideas how to fix this? Is it even a problem if the test with ATTO was correct?

MSI Z87-G43 (Every single port should be 6gb, according to the manual, so the board can't be it)
Win 10
1SSD system, 2 HDD storage


Edit.

Looks like nothing is wrong, it seems to be normal with my SSD on other tests than ATTO.


----------



## Nordicz (Oct 10, 2015)

Samsung 850 EVO is way better then the Kingston HyperX 3K SSD!!!


----------



## Nordicz (Oct 10, 2015)

Peppadew said:


> 840 Evo 250 gb Rapid Mode
> 
> View attachment 57510



How dop you enable rapid mode?


----------



## Hillbilly (Oct 10, 2015)

Nordicz said:


> How dop you enable rapid mode?


Wondering the same


----------



## Nordicz (Oct 11, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> Wondering the same
> View attachment 68426



i think i figure it out! google for Samsung Magician software... dosn't work in windows 10, but 7-8...


----------



## stealth83 (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## DALLAS (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is mine.
Corsair 760 T
Asus X-99 Deluxe
Intel i7 5930 oc 4.0
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2800 MHz
Corsair h110
840 evo 500gb
EVGA 1200 platinum ps
Gigabyte R9 290X 4gb


----------



## Paul Braren (Nov 6, 2015)

I think I'm liking my new Samsung 950 PRO M.2 NVMe (512GB MZ-V5P512BW).
RAPID mode not enabled (Magician 4.8 says it's not compatible with RAPID).


----------



## Paul Braren (Nov 6, 2015)

Turned CSM support off in my SYS-5028D-TN4T/X10SDV-TLN4F UEFI BIOS, and it went a little bit higher:


----------



## StorageGuy (Dec 5, 2015)

I am running a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 with two Samsung 950 Pro 512GB drives.  In RAID0 they seem to give a little better read performance and better write performance.


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2015)

StorageGuy said:


> I am running a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 with two Samsung 950 Pro 512GB drives. In RAID0 they seem to give a little better read performance and better write performance.


That's probably all the controller can push. I was thinking about getting two 950s, but it looks like one is close enough. Good to know.

Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## StorageGuy (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks.  I was initially thinking of signing up to ask for some help because I am having an issue where my LSI 9260-8i is causing constant IRQL conflicts but today I have no issues.  Basically running two NVMe drives in the gaming 7 disables all but one Sata Express port so you have that port and the two legacy ports left.  Meaning I had to use the 9260 for my other six drives (a three drive SSD RAID 5 and a three drive SATA RAID 5 for storage/backup.)


----------



## xvi (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmm. Samsung 950 Pro 256GB without RAPID on a pretty standard Intel Z170 chipset controller. Seems like performance struggles and varies. Drive has a partition, but is not in use at all. Little disappointed by read IOPS.


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2015)

A friend just sent me this. Same specs as mine, except he has 2x512GB Samsung 950 Pro drives in a RAID0 array. More than 3x the write performance of my drive.


----------



## Cire3 (Dec 14, 2015)

RAID0   2 X 256Gb  850 PRO


----------



## Bloodnik (Dec 20, 2015)

dafuq O.O how come my 4k-64 is so lame? Overall also...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any hints?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 21, 2015)

Bloodnik said:


> dafuq O.O how come my 4k-64 is so lame? Overall also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fill in your specs here:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## qynqy (Dec 21, 2015)

Rapid Mode


----------



## Bloodnik (Dec 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Fill in your specs here:  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


I did. Thank you for reminding me


----------



## Bloodnik (Dec 24, 2015)

So is there any hints or walkthroughs how to reset or set up these ssd mofos?! thx


----------



## Disparia (Dec 24, 2015)

New Samsung 850 EVO mSATA, no RAPID. Very much like the 2.5" version in terms of performance obviously, but oh so very cute. Makes wiring a breeze since it's down to only the motherboard and video card. Using the stock modular cables for now, but will custom length a set after the holidays.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2015)

Dont know if this is a good thing or not seems a bit low in some spots.


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

catnipkiller said:


> Dont know if this is a good thing or not seems a bit low in some spots.


Which drives?


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2015)

2 corsair force gt. It was my 4k score i found slow.
http://www.corsair.com/en/force-series-gt-120gb-sata-3-6gbps-solid-state-hard-drive


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

AS SSD Bench has given me really inconsistent results. I did my testing on a drive that was not being used for anything at all and results were up really up and down. I'unno.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2015)

Hilarious...  my 250gb Evo850 on sataII with rapid:


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 24, 2015)

@xvi I saw a recent review of the Angelbird PX1 on AT, and suddenly the possible thermal issues with the 950 Pro become apparent.

The PX1 comes with thermal pads I think and has plenty of surface area for dissipation. From the AT review, in day-to-day workloads it doesn't make much of a difference, but in synthetic benchmarks it allows the 512GB drive to perform much better and I think the 256GB benefits somewhat as well.

Perhaps your friend has a more airflow-oriented case than you, and his drives are running into thermal limits less during benchmarking?


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 24, 2015)

Doing a fresh install of win10 on 2x PNY CL4100s 240GB in RAID0 be back with some results.

2x PNY CL4100 240s RAID ROM 14.5.0.2241 driver 14.5.2.1088


----------



## josef_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Win10x64 Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2016)

josef_ said:


> Win10x64 Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB.



how the hell are those scores SO high? must be "false", or "Bloated" results from some type of turbo boost,caching with RAM or whatever Samsung uses, Right? obviously must, well, that, or his 120Gb 840ssd is 10X faster  than my 850Evo 500Gb. 


well, heres mine without boost enabled.


----------



## josef_ (Jan 1, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> how the hell are those scores SO high? must be "false", or "Bloated" results from some type of turbo boost, or whatever Samsung uses, Right? obviously must, well, that, or his 120Gb 840ssd is 10X faster  than my 850Evo 500Gb.



I have to admit I enabled Rapid Mode in Win10 through a work around, although the "boosted" performance is consistent with all benchmarks so I guess that translates to ~some~ real world performance improvement.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2016)

josef_ said:


> I have to admit I enabled Rapid Mode in Win10 through a work around, although the "boosted" performance is consistent with all benchmarks so I guess that translates to ~some~ real world performance improvement.



from what ive seen in my own "testing" , and heard from other FAR more knowledgable members then myself, the boost mode only sderve to pad bench results, and offer no True Realworld benefit. but i/They Could be wrong. either way Samsung FTW.


----------



## josef_ (Jan 1, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> from what ive seen in my own "testing" , and heard from other FAR more knowledgable members then myself, the boost mode only sderve to pad bench results, and offer no True Realworld benefit. but i/They Could be wrong. either way Samsung FTW.



I guess they/you're right for the most part as the difference is ludicrous to say the least. Plus, your read access time is much more impressive than mine.  Either way, Samsung makes some fine products for sure.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2016)

josef_ said:


> I guess they/you're right for the most part as the difference is ludicrous to say the least. Plus, your read access time is much more impressive than mine.  Either way, Samsung makes some fine products for sure.


its funny, but the easiest way (aside from the high results) to tell if boost is enabled, is that the (.) periods, are replaced with (,) comma's, from what i've seen in a few programs. including this one, its not always, but it happened to me too when enabled.


----------



## awesomesauce (Jan 1, 2016)

corsair Neutron GTX



OCZ revodrive

 

Crucial M500


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 2, 2016)

https://www.raymond.cc/blog/measure-actual-hard-disk-perfomance-under-windows/2/


----------



## misternikitas (Jan 5, 2016)

These are my results with storahci


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

gee does anyone think the controller might be limiting performance some? Poor little "netbook"


----------



## misternikitas (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> gee does anyone think the controller might be limiting performance some? Poor little "netbook"


You should change to Ahci from your bios


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

misternikitas said:


> You should change to Ahci from your bios



Can't option isn't in there. This is an old AMD 690G based setup, the SSD is a refurb only reason it is an SSD is to replace the 3rd HDD that went out.


----------



## misternikitas (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Can't option isn't in there. This is an old AMD 690G based setup, the SSD is a refurb only reason it is an SSD is to replace the 3rd HDD that went out.


Well, that's unfortunate. Your ssd seems to have a lot of potential, which will not be seen since it can't use all of its power


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

misternikitas said:


> Well, that's unfortunate. Your ssd seems to have a lot of potential, which will not be seen since it can't use all of its power



It is a cheap cheap SSD and performs a lot better than the HDD ever did all while using less power. It is fitting it's needs even if the laptop itself bottlenecks it.


----------



## misternikitas (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> It is a cheap cheap SSD and performs a lot better than the HDD ever did all while using less power. It is fitting it's needs even if the laptop itself bottlenecks it.


If you're ok with it, I am ok with it too


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

misternikitas said:


> If you're ok with it, I am ok with it too



The laptop will be retired as of roughly friday and the ssd will be in a sata3 bay. It'll be a nice boost in the new laptop as well. I will repost what it gets then.


----------



## misternikitas (Jan 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The laptop will be retired as of roughly friday and the ssd will be in a sata3 bay. It'll be a nice boost in the new laptop as well. I will repost what it gets then.


Nice, I will be waiting !!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 12, 2016)

Here Is my little M.2 42mm SSD (only has two memory chips so write speed is half)






and the seagate in a proper sata3 config.


----------



## CanAussie (Feb 9, 2016)

Samsung NVMe 500GB. Really just wanted to compare to ensure it was in the ballpark for performance and needed to look at some comparisons.


----------



## Perica (Feb 21, 2016)

how my Score goes that high ?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## arbiter (Feb 22, 2016)

Perica said:


> how my Score goes that high ?


Rapid mode is enabled.


----------



## Skr4tx3 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all. This is my score with a toshiba Q300 240 gb. Not to bad. With fastboot, about 14 seconds on windows 8.1. On windows experience benchmark has 8 points over 9,9. Regards.


----------



## xvi (Apr 28, 2016)

aldo11061979 said:


> Only Intel PCIe SSD I see here ?


Nice! Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## aldo11061979 (Apr 28, 2016)

Only Intel PCIe SSD in here ?


----------



## aldo11061979 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks !!


----------



## RandomSadness (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## xvi (Apr 28, 2016)

I think my second 950 Pro 256GB comes in tomorrow. Pretty excited to RAID em and benchmark it.

I'll be comparing it to a single 256GB as well as two 512GB 950s in RAID on the same platform. I suspect that even two 256GB will oversaturate it (like the 512GB pair does) and hopefully I'll see similar speeds with the two smaller drives.


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Azumay (May 2, 2016)




----------



## David Simmons (May 12, 2016)

Finally got my Dual Samsung 950 Pro's (NVMe's) in a RAID 0.  Not bad if I say so myself!  WOW!


----------



## Caring1 (May 12, 2016)

David Simmons said:


> Finally got my Dual Samsung 950 Pro's (NVMe's) in a RAID 0.  Not bad if I say so myself!  WOW!


I hope you have a back up of that striped array, anything goes wrong and you lose the lot. Clone a copy on to another drive as backup just in case. 
Nice numbers by the way


----------



## xvi (May 14, 2016)

xvi said:


> I'll be comparing it to a single 256GB as well as two 512GB 950s in RAID on the same platform.


Didn't realize there are two threads talking about benchmark scores. I've got the drive packed full, so speeds are pretty bad right now. I'll test again when I can clean it up.









Single 950 Pro


xvi said:


> Hmm. Samsung 950 Pro 256GB without RAPID on a pretty standard Intel Z170 chipset controller. Seems like performance struggles and varies. Drive has a partition, but is not in use at all. Little disappointed by read IOPS.
> 
> View attachment 69935 View attachment 69936 View attachment 69937



Here's HD Tune and ATTO benching on the drives in RAID when it was clean.


xvi said:


> Single drive HD Tune (avg): 1,158.7 MB/s
> Dual drive HD Tune (avg): 2,291.1 MB/s
> 
> Single drive ATTO (max): 2,297,124 KB/s
> ...


----------



## Seg22 (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

something very strange just happend, i did a speedtest with good results after that i used Samsung Magician to speed up my System with a very weird score.

Before
 

After
 

Then i tested the same settings with 10GB not 1GB
 

Can someone explain how this is possible with Sata3 (6 gbit/s)?

Btw: Sorry for my bad English and the pictures which i made with the phone, i knwe screenshots would be better^^


----------



## adam99leit (May 31, 2016)

HyperX predator M.2 boot drive and a Samsung 850 EVO 500gb steam drive


----------



## xvi (May 31, 2016)

Seg22 said:


> Can someone explain how this is possible with Sata3 (6 gbit/s)?


Samsung Magician's RAPID mode uses your computer's RAM (which is very fast) as a buffer. When you test with a small size (1GB), the test runs in the buffer and hardly touches the drive and therefore reports very fast speeds. When you test with a large size (10GB), it overwhelms the buffer (which is apparently much smaller than 10GB) and has to fall back on the drive itself (which is relatively slow).

Here's a poorly drawn chart I made showing transfer speeds during a theoretical benchmark run with a drive that has RAPID mode enabled. In this scenario, I'm just guessing that it has a 1GB buffer. The transfer speeds are very high until the buffer runs out in which case the transfer rate falls back down to the normal speed of the drive. Because we have that high burst at the beginning, that average for the test is higher than the drive speed itself. If you were to increase the length of the test even further, you'd probably see results very close to the normal speed of the drive since that short burst from the buffer will be almost completely averaged out in the long run.





Long story short, these high speeds are possible because for that first little bit, you're not going over SATA, you're going over your memory bus. Once SATA takes over, you fall back down to normal speeds.

If you were to transfer a file to your SSD, it would get stored in memory very quickly (and the transfer would be considered "complete"), but in the background, your SSD would slowly write all the data to itself until that buffer was cleared.
Since I like analogies so much, let's say I made two cheeseburgers and gave them for you to eat. You can't eat them both instantly, so begin nibbling on the first cheeseburger while holding the second in your other hand. (Your hands are the memory buffer). From my perspective, I gave you two cheeseburgers and my job is done and I can walk away, but it'll take you time to slowly nibble away on them. Before you finish, I try to give you two more cheeseburgers, but you can't hold anymore, so I have to sit and wait for you to finish those two before I can give you two more. (Full buffer, transfer has to wait).
I think I'm hungry. 


Seg22 said:


> Btw: Sorry for my bad English and the pictures which i made with the phone


No worries. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## arvamircea (Jul 19, 2016)

Do you think is ok? I mean the HHD is not that old :/


----------



## xvi (Jul 19, 2016)

arvamircea said:


> Do you think is ok? I mean the HHD is not that old :/


You're running a benchmark for SSDs on a mechanical drive. Those are normal speeds.


----------



## GShark (Sep 9, 2016)

adam99leit said:


> HyperX predator M.2 boot drive and a Samsung 850 EVO 500gb steam drive


can u please tell me why your samsung 850 evo drive is surpassing his own specs by a lot ?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2016)

GShark said:


> can u please tell me why your samsung 850 evo drive is surpassing his own specs by a lot ?



Samsung rapid mode look up two posts from your own


----------



## howiewowie (Sep 28, 2016)

I'll get there soon bummer cant run in Rapid mode


----------



## GlacialMan (Nov 7, 2016)

What you think?


----------



## xvi (Nov 8, 2016)

GlacialMan said:


> What you think?
> 
> View attachment 80900


Write speeds are a bit low, but that could just be the SSD itself. Not bad.


----------



## backwoods (Nov 8, 2016)

My 2x 840 Pro RAID0


----------



## RiggsBoxer (Nov 11, 2016)

_Samsung 850 EVO 512Gb Pro Rapid Mode .





_


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

RiggsBoxer said:


> Samsung 850 EVO 512Gb Pro Rapid Mode



It's an 850 Pro 512GB you have there.. It's not an evo..


----------



## RiggsBoxer (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 11, 2016)

2x500GB 850 Evo's in RAID 0. I wouldn't know if that was a good score or not...


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

Kingston Predator 240GB


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

The Pack said:


> Kingston Predator 240GBView attachment 81041



"_Faster than SATA-based SSDs, it’s powered by a Marvell controller and delivers speeds of up to 1400MB/s read and *1000MB/s write* for ultra-responsive multitasking and an overall faster system_"

https://www.kingston.com/en/ssd/consumer/shpm2280p2

Yours just does 626 write?


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

I don`t no what`s the problem...i have it on de PCIe X16 @X4


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

Incompressible Data Transfer (AS-SSD and CrystalDiskMark)
240GB — 1290MB/s Read and 600MB/s Write
480GB — 1100MB/s Read and 910MB/s Write
960GB — 1300MB/s Read and 1000MB/s Write

These are the specs...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah it's the 960GB version doing 1000 write.


----------



## The Pack (Nov 11, 2016)

yes, and mines is the 240GB... its enough for me. I`ve got e normal Gaming/Bench RIG


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Nov 16, 2016)

Samsung 850 Evo Rapid Mode!


----------



## HARDMACK (Dec 13, 2016)

Just checking on what people were seeing...

512gb m.2 Samsung 951's in Raid 0 on an MSI GT73VR


----------



## stuartiannaylor (Dec 22, 2016)

Single OEM samsung on Asus B150


----------



## stuartiannaylor (Dec 22, 2016)

These are not all AS SSD and what are your thoughts with the native windows 10 NVMe driver?
These are Windows vs Samsung and also with crystaldisk and ATTO as also wondered why such wild difference?
I can do the test but maybe someone else can provide more info on the results.

  


  


  

Left to right Windows standard VVM Express controller, Samsung NVMe 2.0, Samsung + Primocache
I was a bit worried about purchasing an OEM Samsung but if you do a search for Samsung NVME WHQL or Samsung NVMe you will find them like here https://onedrive.live.com/?id=5014229B9E752333!30939&cid=5014229B9E752333
just could find them on the samsung site and the ones I did use ignored the OEM version but those work.

anyone know why the benchmarks vary so much?


----------



## cat1092 (May 18, 2017)

Here's mine, Crucial M550 mSATA SSD in a SYBA SATA-3 enclosure, connected to a 3.5" to 2.5" bay converter with fan blowing on all the time, otherwise would be running at 60-70C, no matter where installed. The folks at Crucial says this is 'normal', whereas my 2.5" version of the same model runs at a cool 32-34C & was $50 less after all said & done.






As soon as I post here again, the next will blow the roof off, and *w/out artificial enhancements/gimmicks *such as RAPID to boost my specs. In fact, some of the PC benchmark sites disqualifies those who are using this type of drive caching, one of the more popular, User BenchMark. Sometimes they'll even dock over a HDD that's using Intel RST because it's being cached. Here, while they say while the PC is 'likely operated by a technical master', note that 'excluding HDD' is on red near the top. For crying out loud, it's a 2TB WD Gold with an *internal *128MB cache, there's not that many benches of the drive on their site.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3625410

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3618970

Cat


----------



## Arctucas (May 19, 2017)

2 x 960EVO M.2 RAID0

Write back cache off:







Write back cache on:


----------



## cat1092 (May 19, 2017)

Here's the one mentioned earlier on my best rig, with i7-4790K, latest with Windows 10 Pro, 512GB Samsung 950 PRO M.2 NVMe SSD.






Earlier one with Windows 8.1 Pro prior to upgrade.






By chance, here's one of my 2nd best PC, an i5-4690K, also 'Devil's Canyon' (there's only two of these CPU's), an underrated M.2 NVMe SSD, the 240GB MyDigitalSSD, MLC chips, of which I have an unopened one in my safe.





No gimmicks, simply pure performance!

Cat


----------



## cat1092 (May 19, 2017)

BTW, that snapshot of the MyDigitalSSD (240GB) is incredible, especially considering I paid just barely over a third of the price ($114.99), versus the 512GB Samsung 950 PRO, which was $309 on promo.

By chance, while the 240GB version of the MyDigitalSSD M.2 has held steady in price, the 480GB version jumped by $25, was going to purchase that as the spare, waited a day too late in making a decision to pull the trigger, so grabbed the exact same one I had, the speeds for both were the same, with the 120GB variant being a bit slower.

Considering that many 'value brand' SSD's uses cheap TLC NAND chips, the MyDigitalSSD is really a steal, having MLC ones.

BTW, I don't mount my M.2 NVMe SSD's in the Ultra M.2 slot, use the 2nd PCIe graphics card slot instead, and a Sintech adapter with fan (of which a like replacement can be found if needed), this dropped temps by an amazing 21C, I discovered this by mistake, thinking it was on (the turnable knob) w/out checking, seen the temps rise to 70C. Opened the case, sure enough, the fan wasn't spinning, so turned all the way in opposite direction, dropped to 49C in less than a minute.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAQPE6J/?tag=tec06d-20

Anyone running a M.2 SSD & not running two GPU's should strongly consider getting these drives off of the MB & away from the heat to prolong lifespan. By chance, the mSATA SSD's ran hot in it's native slot also, even if all of the other components surrounding were at normal temps, which I found to be rather odd.

Cat


----------



## azosonegro (Jun 13, 2017)

Need some help, as you can see my score came in lower than all posted.  I've been pretty disappointed in my desktop lately with respect to editing video and suspect my SSD is getting old (5 or 6 years).
I'm not a techie, I ran AVG tuneup, and this is the score I came up with.  Is it time to buy a new hard drive?  Or should I try and few things I don't know about first?   could use some extra space anyway and thinking of going to 2 TB
Sorry that my download came in German, couldn't figure out how to switch it to English but pretty easy to decipher.


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Jun 25, 2017)

Peppadew said:


> 840 Evo 250 gb Rapid Mode
> 
> View attachment 57510



Nice score bro. What driver do you use?


----------



## aza416 (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't know how to read this result, is this normal? Because it's quite low compared to the other. Please, enlighten me


----------



## Xamf11 (Aug 13, 2017)

I use rapid mode on my first Samsung EVO 850SSD 500GB:  (Insane?)

http://imgur.com/20HjuxY

And my second EVO 850SSD 500GB is running in standart mode:

http://imgur.com/LiV8Qo1


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 13, 2017)

For scaling/performance comparisons 

VelociRaptor 1TB





HGST (Hitachi) 6TB Ultrastar 7K6000 (1,2TB/platter).


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 13, 2017)

I seriously doubt rapid mode has any effect other that to show fancy numbers in benchmarks.


----------



## cat1092 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I seriously doubt rapid mode has any effect other that to show fancy numbers in benchmarks.



Yes, that & RAPID is stated to create less writes on a SSD, although that's only Samsung & now Crucial's claim, yet have no way to measure that attribute.

With a NVMe SSD, even on a PCIe 2.0 controller, the speed is real & can be felt. I can't say the same for RAPID, in fact the driver for the Samsung 840 (both EVO & Pro) was buggy on two of my computers, so removed & ran w/out the feature.

Cat


----------



## janargyrou (Jan 10, 2018)

My benchmark - 01/2018


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 10, 2018)

janargyrou said:


> My benchmark - 01/2018



God I loved that Pentium that you have. I had mine clocked up to 4.8-4.9Ghz and it was a beast. It was either #1 , or in the top 3 for single core perf on cpuZ bench-test last i saw.  But now shes gone......

That crucial has nice speeds btw.


----------



## Kamiccolo (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey guys this is my x99 system. 4x 850 pro 256gb raid 0. This is pretty much best I can get topping out the raid controller pretty sure lol. And these are real speeds not using rapid lol.


----------



## BMfan80 (Feb 11, 2018)

These are mine on Windows 7.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 12, 2018)

Apple SSD in an PCIe x1 adapter it's where my Pagefile resides as I can't boot from it



and




2 Kingstone V300 120GB SSD's in raid 0 for boot, OS, Programs and games


----------



## rogerthat1945 (Feb 28, 2018)

i3 LGA1155 (HP Pavilion [with HD7770]) rig.
1st image is Without RAPID MODE Enabled.
2nd Image is With RAPID MODE Enabled.

3rd Image is rapid mode on my Haswell i7 (GTX1070) rig score.
All Samsung SSD`s.


----------



## mohammed2006 (Feb 28, 2018)

my Intel 900p 480gb


----------



## Gasaraki (Feb 28, 2018)

azosonegro said:


> Need some help, as you can see my score came in lower than all posted.  I've been pretty disappointed in my desktop lately with respect to editing video and suspect my SSD is getting old (5 or 6 years).
> I'm not a techie, I ran AVG tuneup, and this is the score I came up with.  Is it time to buy a new hard drive?  Or should I try and few things I don't know about first?   could use some extra space anyway and thinking of going to 2 TB
> Sorry that my download came in German, couldn't figure out how to switch it to English but pretty easy to decipher.
> View attachment 89001




You will have to get a SATA based M.2 drive. I would recommend either the Crucial MX500 or the Samsung 860EVO or 850EVO.



aza416 said:


> I don't know how to read this result, is this normal? Because it's quite low compared to the other. Please, enlighten me
> View attachment 90103




That is very slow write speeds...


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Feb 28, 2018)

Before i upgraded my pc, 4k was over 150, now its 52 and 80. anyone know why?


----------



## passing_by (Apr 12, 2018)

If anyone has a SATA2 mboard and wonders if a SATA3 card makes a difference, here's some numbers. The MB in question is Intel H61 sold in a HP's p6-2440el desktop, i7-3770, 8GB ram, Win10, the card is something I found on Amazon as CSL PCIe 2.0 2 ports (the one without raid) when I ran out of SATA ports on MB. Drive C is the one plugged to the MB (SATA2), drive G is actually a physically different drive that is 2 years older, both are the same Samsung 850 EVO model.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2018)

Can someone tell me if my score is good or normal for a 960 EVO 1tb? just want to make sure everything is working alright but i dont know how to read these scores, thanks!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 18, 2018)

also, if someone can tell me if this is normal scores? I am seeing others with 2000+ on the one that reads 635... :/  (post above wont let me edit it...) and as ssd above is win 10, as ssd scores below is win 8.1 custom)


----------



## St3ampunk (Oct 9, 2018)

i have no idea if this is good or bad ? Its all green but...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## John Naylor (Oct 10, 2018)

Was a day when storage subsystem needs warranted paying $1,000 for a 1 GB SCSI drive as programs like AutoCAD did a lot of writing to disk.   Now, I can disable the SSDs in our office / home and boot of the OS on the SSHDs and no one ever notices.  They might if they stared at screen watching a 2 TB backup or copy pasting 500 GB from one drive to another but outside specialized workstation apps and video editing, all systems a bottlenecked by the weakest component.  At my desk, that's me ... the puter can do 100s pf things in the time between keystrikes.

But hey, we are all geeks and we goitta have our fun and there is still braggng righits !


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 10, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Was a day when storage subsystem needs warranted paying $1,000 for a 1 GB SCSI drive as programs like AutoCAD did a lot of writing to disk.   Now, I can disable the SSDs in our office / home and boot of the OS on the SSHDs and no one ever notices.  They might if they stared at screen watching a 2 TB backup or copy pasting 500 GB from one drive to another but outside specialized workstation apps and video editing, all systems a bottlenecked by the weakest component.  At my desk, that's me ... the puter can do 100s pf things in the time between keystrikes.
> 
> But hey, we are all geeks and we goitta have our fun and there is still braggng righits !



I'm a little of both. I have a 900p for the system drive, but I'm pretty happy with a cached HDD (with another optane) for games. I could even use it for a main drive, but don't need to, of course.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2018)

With BOINC running






With BOINC off





With Momentum cache on


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

is evrything ok ?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

Firas64 said:


> is evrything ok ?



Do you have Rapid mode enabled?


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you have Rapid mode enabled?


yeah man


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

Firas64 said:


> yeah man



I remember @xkm1948 telling me this:



xkm1948 said:


> You enabled RAPID mode, it is testing your RAM





xkm1948 said:


> RAPID mode: the more you bench the higher the number goes. That was clearly DRAM speed.



Here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/samsung-850-evo-going-crazy.248666/


My score a few minutes ago






850 EVO with Rapid Mode Enabled = Benchmark inaccurate


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Well, just think logically : 
How a SATA based drive, can score higher than highest SATA speed spec itself


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Well, just think logically :
> How a SATA based drive, can score higher than highest SATA speed spec itself



Well i guess i didn't say otherwise


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I remember @xkm1948 telling me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so should i turn off Rapid mode ?
one more thing i have a single channel DDR4 16gb 3200mhz


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

Firas64 said:


> so should i turn off Rapid mode ?



Turn it off and lets see the new score


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Turn it off and lets see the new score


here you go man


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

That is the real speed, as you can see there is a huge difference.


*Rapid Mode Enable = DRAM speed *






*Rapid Mode Disabled = Real SSD Speed*


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is the real speed, as you can see there is a huge difference.


so im cool ? 
no problems or something ?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

Yes you are, not prob at all.

Now i am curious to know my 850 EVO speed i will give it a try too


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes you are, not prob at all.
> 
> Now i am curious to know my 850 EVO speed i will give it a try to


ok man thnx


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

Firas64 said:


> ok man thnx



Anytime.

Here is mine with Rapid Mode Disabled





Not a big difference from your


----------



## Firas64 (Nov 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here is mine with Rapid Mode Disabled


is there a tips that make the SSD faster ?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2018)

Firas64 said:


> is there a tips that make the SSD faster ?



https://www.google.it/search?safe=active&source=hp&ei=Jy7wW6qLJMy1kwXY-q_YCg&q=make+ssd+faster+windows+10&oq=make+the+SSD+faster+?&gs_l=psy-ab.1.2.0i22i30l5.37036.37036..38825...0.0..0.77.77.1......0....1j2..gws-wiz.....0.EZ05vRxxkEU

*970 EVO*






*960 EVO*





Funny difference in Read and Write speed


----------



## Drone (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## 486DX266 (Nov 20, 2018)

Just upgraded to a Samsung 970 Pro 512GB thought I'd share my benchmark results.


----------



## Galilioo (Nov 24, 2018)

Kingston A400 240gb, started with 265 score, and this is my final results after some tweaks and finally aligning the drive




is this score ok? if not, how it can be improved ? thanks in advance


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2018)

This old and tired piece of junk deserves to show some numbers






For some reason AS SSD Benchmark recognizes it as a 850
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't know if it is because the old Firmware Version i don't want to update it.


----------



## rook1e (Dec 3, 2018)

how do you engage rapid mode or do you mean raid?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2018)

Not sure if you're talking to me


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 3, 2018)

rook1e said:


> how do you engage rapid mode or do you mean raid?


It's a boot setting in the BIOS


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> It's a boot setting in the BIOS



If you mean Raid yes, Rapid mode is a Samsung Magician option/setting


----------



## rook1e (Dec 3, 2018)

appears rapid does not work on samsung m.2 pcie drives which makes me doubt the figures shown as the bandwidth is far higher on pcie x4
raid won't work either as i have 2 different 1tb drives 1 on pcie the other on sata
guess mines as fast its ever going to be


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2018)

rook1e said:


> appears rapid does not work on samsung m.2 pcie drives



It works on 830/40/50/60 and some others.

M.2 are not supported


----------



## Chris10 (Dec 6, 2018)

Greetings. Just got a new laptop with a 512 GB SSD on PCIe 3.0 bus. Speed looks OK. However, it works at a pretty warm temperature (60-70 °C). What do you think?


----------



## rook1e (Dec 8, 2018)

seems its not a problem
these temperatures are normal


----------



## Chris10 (Dec 8, 2018)

rook1e said:


> seems its not a problem
> these temperatures are normal


OK thank you for your answer!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's my Score. Man there's a big difference from my mechanical drive

mSATA Micron 256GB SSD





WD Black SATAIII





Both tested in my Dell Latitude Laptop


----------



## hgloow (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2018)

Here's my new 860 EVO


----------



## hgloow (Dec 28, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Here's my new 860 EVO
> 
> View attachment 113499


Wow, how can my 6 months old 860 EVO can get a score far higher than you?

Oh by the way I turned on rapid mode


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2018)

hgloow said:


> Wow, how can my 6 months old 860 EVO can get a score far higher than you?
> 
> Oh by the way I turned on rapid mode



Yeah I just realized you had RAPID mode on so I turned it on too 





I'd say mine's a fair bit slower because 
a: Older mobo using AMD 990FX/SB950
b: DDR3 2400MHz ram as cache


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2018)

hgloow said:


> Wow, how can my 6 months old 860 EVO can get a score far higher than you?



If *Rapid Mode* is enabled then the results are not valid.

However my 850 EVO 250GB score is way higher
than your with Rapid Mode enabled


----------



## hgloow (Dec 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> If *Rapid Mode* is enabled then the results are not valid.
> 
> However my 850 EVO 250GB score is way higher
> than your with Rapid Mode enabled
> ...


Nice!



Athlonite said:


> Yeah I just realized you had RAPID mode on so I turned it on too
> 
> View attachment 113500
> 
> ...


Im on a laptop lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2018)

@hgloow would you mind to share some test without Rapid Mode enabled?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 29, 2018)

@hgloow  Can you also fill in your system specs please even though it is a laptop it still has mostly the same specs as a desktop ie: CPU, Ram, GPU, etc etc


----------



## hgloow (Dec 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> @hgloow would you mind to share some test without Rapid Mode enabled?






Without rapid mode, just nearly the same as the official specs said 



Athlonite said:


> @hgloow  Can you also fill in your system specs please even though it is a laptop it still has mostly the same specs as a desktop ie: CPU, Ram, GPU, etc etc



ASUS X550VXK, My system spec
OS: Windows 10 Pro
CPU: i7-7700HQ
RAM: 16GB Corsair 2166MHz
GPU : GTX 950M 2GB
Storage : 500GB Samsung 860 EVO SSD, 1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100 5400rpm
Display: FHD 60Hz

This laptop is 1 year old


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 29, 2018)

system specs in you profile 

not bad for me considering my system has an old ASUS Crosshair V Formula mobo and 8GB DDR3-2400 

also your's uses more ram for the cache in rapid mode because you have more ram to spare 1GB vs mine at 512MB it probably makes a difference


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 29, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Here's my new 860 EVO
> 
> View attachment 113499


some of your scores look way down,especially 4k writes.here's my 860 evo I got like a month ago. it's your old ass platform most likely.if you're a die-hard AMD fan get a ryzen,it'll blow that fx8 out of the water.these days fx cpus belong in your grandma's internet pc.





here's my first 850 pro 256gb





here's the second one





and the 512gb one





all my sammy drives break 1200 pts.,nice

my OS 128gb su900 stumbles on high thread reads, though 4k random r/w look very good and the observable performance is not any different from when I had 850 Pro's as OS drives


----------



## hgloow (Dec 29, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> system specs in you profile
> 
> not bad for me considering my system has an old ASUS Crosshair V Formula mobo and 8GB DDR3-2400
> 
> also your's uses more ram for the cache in rapid mode because you have more ram to spare 1GB vs mine at 512MB it probably makes a difference


Rapid mode uses 25% of total system ram (1-4GB of ram for me) for cache so maybe that's why


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 29, 2018)

Did this before, but here is with latest AS SSD version.


----------



## hgloow (Dec 29, 2018)

Arctucas said:


> Did this before, but here is with latest AS SSD version.View attachment 113588


Intel SSD?


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 29, 2018)

Sammy 960 EVO M.2s


----------



## hgloow (Dec 29, 2018)

Arctucas said:


> Sammy 960 EVO M.2s


Try to benchmark it with rapid mode, it might be great


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 29, 2018)

Not exactly rapid mode, and not exactly ssd and not exactly raid


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 29, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> some of your scores look way down,especially 4k writes.here's my 860 evo I got like a month ago. it's your old ass platform most likely.if you're a die-hard AMD fan get a ryzen,it'll blow that fx8 out of the water.these days fx cpus belong in your grandma's internet pc./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Yeah I know old shit hardware but it will be getting upgraded this year for sure but with a min cost of $1200+ bucks just for mobo, cpu, ram it's just outta my reach for now*


----------



## FireFox (Dec 29, 2018)

You quoted but i dont see the answer


----------



## hgloow (Dec 30, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Not exactly rapid mode, and not exactly ssd and not exactly raid
> 
> 
> View attachment 113591


This is an ssd, isn't it?


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 30, 2018)

hgloow said:


> This is an ssd, isn't it?



nope, regular hdd, but using this app https://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/primo-cache/download.html


----------



## hgloow (Dec 30, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> nope, regular hdd, but using this app https://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/primo-cache/download.html


No way! How can an hdd scored so high?
How does primo cache works?



Gorstak said:


> nope, regular hdd, but using this app https://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/primo-cache/download.html


Oh I see, it works like rapid mode


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> You quoted but i dont see the answer


ha yeah for some reason it keeps adding my reply to the quoted msg  so I put the answer in Bold Italics and underlined it for you LOL


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm sure you can do a good uppgrade for half of that.
This will leave the old rig in the dust


----------



## 7GHz (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,

It shocked me that my result is impressive on Samsung SSD 840 EVO (120GB). Have anyone come across such results?

By the way, I'm on Ryzen 2700X (CPU), Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Gaming (MB), G.Skrill RipJawsV DDR4, Windows 10 Home OS. I'm not using any 3rd party software except Rapid Mode Enabled with Samsung Magician.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 30, 2018)

Nothing extraordinary you have Rapid Mode enabled

Post #238


----------



## 7GHz (Dec 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nothing extraordinary you have Rapid Mode enabled
> 
> Post #238



Thanks for your explanation!

Actually, my point is to why my Western Digital Black NVME (250GB) results is almost half with the same configuration? I thought it's supposed to be faster.

Is there any way I could enhance it's performance with or preferably without 3rd party software?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hgloow (Dec 30, 2018)

7GHz said:


> Thanks for your explanation!
> 
> Actually, my point is to why my Western Digital Black NVME (250GB) results is almost half with the same configuration? I thought it's supposed to be faster.
> 
> ...


Have you used primo cache?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 30, 2018)

7GHz said:


> Actually, my point is to why my Western Digital Black NVME (250GB) results is almost half with the same configuration? I thought it's supposed to be faster.



Because when you enable Rapid Mode it is testing your RAM


----------



## 7GHz (Dec 30, 2018)

hgloow said:


> Have you used primo cache?



Thanks! Well, I'm currently reading the website of Primo Cache & going to give it a try now.



Knoxx29 said:


> Because when you enable Rapid Mode it is testing your RAM



So that RAM 'involved' actually did it. Thanks!


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 30, 2018)

hgloow said:


> Try to benchmark it with rapid mode, it might be great



Rapid Mode does not work with RAID0.


Using Primo Cache:


----------



## hgloow (Dec 30, 2018)

7GHz said:


> Thanks! Well, I'm currently reading the website of Primo Cache & going to give it a try now.
> 
> 
> 
> So that RAM 'involved' actually did it. Thanks!


I give primo cache a try today and it's quiet amazing, more costumizable than rapid mode


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 31, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm sure you can do a good uppgrade for half of that.
> This will leave the old rig in the dust
> View attachment 113637




LOL thanks but I live in a country that loves to rip us off for tech and even if they didn't I'd be going for another AMD system


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 31, 2018)

isn't that first gen ryzen?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2019)

Must say I am not horribly impressed by the MBP SSD.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 1, 2019)

Gorstak said:


> isn't that first gen ryzen?



no 1st gen was 1xxx and 2nd gen is 2xxx



cdawall said:


> Must say I am not horribly impressed by the MBP SSD.




I have an Apple SSD but I use an PCIe to SATA M.2 adaptor because PC


----------



## Hardi (Jan 29, 2019)

970 Evo Plus


----------



## Navyguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Looking at scores in previous posts, there certainly seems to be an issue with performance and a degradation over the years.

Any feedback on potential issues that I should be looking at or is it just the age of the machine?  I know the processor is several generations behind now.

Intel i7-2600k @3.4GHz / 3.80GHz
32 GB ram
Win10 Pro

First pic was taken in 2013 and the second taken earlier today.

Thanks for your input.

Cheers
John


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 19, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> Looking at scores in previous posts, there certainly seems to be an issue with performance and a degradation over the years.
> 
> Any feedback on potential issues that I should be looking at or is it just the age of the machine?  I know the processor is several generations behind now.
> 
> ...


meltdown/spectre patches enabled ?
disable them with inspectre and retest.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 19, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> Looking at scores in previous posts, there certainly seems to be an issue with performance and a degradation over the years.


These dont really degrade like that though, bud.  How full is the drive? When is the last time you forced a TRIM command on it? 

But yeah, these don't get slower over time, there are other reasons.


----------



## Navyguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the quick responses.

@cucker tarlson  I will have to research meltdown / specture patches and see.

@EarthDog TRIM is enabled, but I have never "forced" the command.  Drive is less then 75GB so I don't think it is full either.

Cheers
John


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> Thanks for the quick responses.
> 
> @cucker tarlson  I will have to research meltdown / specture patches and see.
> 
> ...




I'd just run Windows Defrag and click optimise it'll run the trim on the drive easy peasy nice n sleazy


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 19, 2019)

Here is the application he's talking about to quickly check. No research needed. 

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## Navyguy (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks again guys.

I thought it was not necessary to Defrag an SSD, but will give it a try anyway.
@EarthDog appreciate the link.  Will give that a shot later tonight and see what happens.

Cheers
John


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2019)

You dont defrag an ssd. It wont let you I dont think.


----------



## Navyguy (Feb 21, 2019)

@cucker tarlson I used the link that @EarthDog provided in post #267 and disabled the patches and reran the test.

@EarthDog I took a quick look at the "Defrag" option, but said the drives were 0% fragmented, so as I suspected you don't need to defrag a SSD.  I did however run the optimization and it went through a series of "passes" and while I did not see anything it obviously was doing something.

Anyway back to the original question, attached below was the scan with the patches turned off... some improvement from the original posted, but not as good as the original.




The one from a couple days ago.


Any insights would be appreciated.  Also is what I am looking at really that big of a difference?  To me it is just some numbers and obviously 575 is "lower" than 866, but what does that really mean? I am not a gamer or anything, but notice that the performance difference when I am having multiple screens open and the database processing does not seem to be the same as it used to be.

When I first got the machine I would open up a MS product as an example and it would just be there, now I actually see the MS logo for several seconds (maybe 10 seconds) while the program launches, so clearly there is a performance issue, could be those patches?

I am not having any system issues such a freezing or crashing... just seems sluggish.

Thanks again.

Cheers
John


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 23, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You dont defrag an ssd. It wont let you I dont think.



You are correct but defrag will allow you a no nonsense way to run trim and any other garbage collection commands that windows runs on an SSD


----------



## Vario (Feb 24, 2019)

Here is my Seagate 600 SSD 240 GB that I use for my OS.  When I receive my 970 Pro which I will be using as my OS drive going forward, I will test again.


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is the Samsung 970 Pro 512GB


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2019)

@Vario whats it's score without Rapid mode turned on


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 2, 2019)

Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB (after 4 years of use)




Silicon Power A55 512GB (after 2 month of use)


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2019)

@qu4k3r  why are you using IDE mode on your mobo instead of AHCI mode


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 2, 2019)

i dont really know... i have never touched that settings... lol

if i set to AHCI mode, it could affect HDD performance? because i also have 3 hd drives... all sata 2 ssd + 3 hdd

edit: i tried switching to ahci mode and got bsod loading windows, if i must switch to achi and after that go to reinstall windows... then i seriously doubt i'll do it


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> @Vario whats it's score without Rapid mode turned on


There is no Rapid mode on 970 Pro.  This is the score without.  Per Samsung's website: "Samsung NVMe SSDs do not support RAPID Mode. "


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2019)

Vario said:


> Here is the Samsung 970 Pro 512GB
> View attachment 117660


Is that the latest version? Looks like windows xp or something.



qu4k3r said:


> i dont really know... i have never touched that settings... lol
> 
> if i set to AHCI mode, it could affect HDD performance? because i also have 3 hd drives... all sata 2 ssd + 3 hdd
> 
> edit: i tried switching to ahci mode and got bsod loading windows, if i must switch to achi and after that go to reinstall windows... then i seriously doubt i'll do it


Google 'enable ahci without reinstalling windows'.


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Is that the latest version? Looks like windows xp or something.
> 
> Google 'enable ahci without reinstalling windows'.


Windows 7 or something.  See version in the titlebar.  2.0.6821.41776


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Is that the latest version? Looks like windows xp or something.
> 
> Google 'enable ahci without reinstalling windows'.



Thanks a lot!

and now...

Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB (after 4 years of use)




Silicon Power A55 512GB (after 2 month of use)


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2019)

Vario said:


> There is no Rapid mode on 970 Pro.  This is the score without.  Per Samsung's website: "Samsung NVMe SSDs do not support RAPID Mode. "



Ah sorry didn't realise it was an NVMe SSD ha got to used to seeing SATA SSD's and tend to forget about NVMe at times


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2019)

Vario said:


> Windows 7 or something.  See version in the titlebar.  2.0.6821.41776


ancient version of both. 

Funny looking.


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> ancient version of both.
> 
> Funny looking.


Its the most recent version of AS SSD available for download on most websites.  Its a more recent version than the other screen shot scores on this page.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2019)

W7 makes it look oolllllld.


----------



## EGR158 (Apr 2, 2019)

Western Digital's new Black WD NVMe SSD 1TB


----------



## Smeado (Apr 17, 2019)

What in the world is wrong with the SSD I bought on eBay? Micron M699 1TB.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2019)

@Smeado You are using IDE mode (ie. "compatible") on hard drive controller, instead of AHCI.
Also, you picked for testing your 1TB hard drive, instead of 1TB SSD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Smeado (Apr 17, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @Smeado You are using IDE mode (ie. "compatible") on hard drive controller, instead of AHCI.
> Also, you picked for testing your 1TB hard drive, instead of 1TB SSD



Thank you so much for the help. Switching to AHCI made the computer crash during boot and I almost couldn't get it back up and running. It's running now. Maybe I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2019)

If you installed windows on IDE mode, you need to modify system registry to use AHCI driver BEFORE restart (plenty on guides how to do it "IDE to AHCI Windows 10").
Don't sound so serious/panicked, you only would need to switch back to IDE if system didn't booted on AHCI to get it back and running.

Either way : Try testing M.2 drive, and NOT your HDD.


----------



## Smeado (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks! It worked. But now I'm getting this error when it tries to read the Acc. time. It definitely seemed to boot faster now.


----------



## pbartenev (Apr 22, 2019)

INTEL SSDSC2KW256G8 - 238,47 Gb


----------



## Bob01605 (Sep 12, 2019)

Samsung SSD 970 EVO PLUS on a Dell 8900 computer. Although there is no NVME M.2 slot on this computer, the drive was connected through a PCIe slot. The computer now boots up from a cold start (to the desktop view) in about 20 - 22 seconds. Shutdown time is about 3 seconds.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 14, 2019)

I bought a couple of 545s 256GB a couple of weeks ago from Newegg at like 52% off. They didn't have them in 512s unfortunately. They are a pretty solid upgrade from the old Crucial M4 256 that I was using.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2019)

I just switched from MBR to GPT.


----------



## expertreactioninc (Oct 5, 2019)

4x Intel Optane 900p drives in RAID 10


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Oct 5, 2019)

Updated to Samsung magician 6 now! Got better performance. Rapid mode enabled.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 5, 2019)

oh rapid allowed?


----------



## udidwht (Oct 18, 2019)

Windows 10 Pro 1903 Build 18362.418
GA-Z68XP-UD3 rev 1.0 (BIOS F-10)
Core i7 3770K (Stock clocks)
G-Skill DDR3 32GB CL 7-8-8-24
Asus RX 570 OC 4GB (19.9.1 drivers)
Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
LG Blue Ray DL
Crucial 1TB MX 500 (OS drive)
WD Black 1TB SATA 3
Hitahci 1TB SATA 2
Antec 650w
Rosewill Mid Tower Challenger
Thermaltake Commander Keyboard Combo
Saitek X56 HOTAS
TrackIR 5


----------



## Blerk the Jerk (Nov 8, 2019)

Crucial MX500 2,5" @sata300. Is my drive cheating here somehow?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 10, 2019)

Blerk the Jerk said:


> Crucial MX500 2,5" @sata300. Is my drive cheating here somehow?


what's this select all.


----------



## Blerk the Jerk (Nov 10, 2019)

I re-ran the test that gave me unexpected results. But ok I will run all tests in the same run and post the new result.  I'm almost sure this anomaly is caused by the momentum cache that I enabled in the Crucial software. Does anyone know if that cache also gives extra real life performance?


----------



## Anzlew (Nov 11, 2019)

Single ADATA m.2 drive.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 11, 2019)

Blerk the Jerk said:


> I re-ran the test that gave me unexpected results. But ok I will run all tests in the same run and post the new result.  I'm almost sure this anomaly is caused by the momentum cache that I enabled in the Crucial software. Does anyone know if that cache also gives extra real life performance?



Does anyone know if that cache also gives extra real life performance?

no it doesn't.


----------



## udidwht (Dec 14, 2019)

Update:


----------



## rexmont (Dec 18, 2019)

*Inland Premium 512GB SSD 3D NAND M.2 2280 PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4*


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 20, 2019)

adata xpg s50 1tb gen4


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 28, 2019)

Smart Fix said:


> Samsung NVMe  PM961  512GB  just for £100 pounds ..  still flawless


just 100 pounds?pound is 7.78 Turkish liras so not cheap for 512gb.my adata in there 250 pound but i bought 201 pound in Türkiye.twice the space and faster.






						ADATA 1TB XPG GAMMIX S50 PCIe Gen4x4 M.2 2280 SSD : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 29, 2019)

Smart Fix said:


> 3 years ago dude  ... and laptop is from 2015  MSi GS70 6QE  first laptop with NVMe support .. had older SSD in it  I could buy best samsung but not need to as there is no difference
> Is your setup running single  SSD  with such score.. 7291  I highly doubt


7291 I highly doubt 

yeah you can go fuck yourself 2 messages fake account.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 29, 2019)

Have not run this in a while.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 29, 2019)

Limited on bandwidth on my motherboard but I have been using this drive since 2012.


----------



## Blerk the Jerk (Dec 30, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> 7291 I highly doubt
> 
> yeah you can go fuck yourself 2 messages fake account.



Ok does that make me fake too?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 30, 2019)

Blerk the Jerk said:


> Ok does that make me fake too?


depends do you think my score not real?am i photoshop master or do you saw gen4 score first time?hmm let me see..





nope..


----------



## mx62 (Dec 30, 2019)

both my drives


----------



## Blerk the Jerk (Dec 30, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> depends do you think my score not real?am i photoshop master or do you saw gen4 score first time?hmm let me see..



Well until I see a reason to distrust you I assume you are telling the thruth. So yes I believe your score is real.
I do wonder if your score isn't influenced by adata's version of momentum cache.

In case I need to know for sure I would check the score of comparing setups. I haven't found you telling lies so far...

So how much of a real life noticable benefit does your gen4 ssd setup have compared to a SATA SSD?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Dec 31, 2019)

Blerk the Jerk said:


> Well until I see a reason to distrust you I assume you are telling the thruth. So yes I believe your score is real.
> I do wonder if your score isn't influenced by adata's version of momentum cache.
> 
> In case I need to know for sure I would check the score of comparing setups. I haven't found you telling lies so far...
> ...


adata's version of momentum cache?what is that?like samsung rapid tec.?i don't think this ssd has it.this is adversited speed 5000/4400 but not showing in as ssd.crystal disk mark shows.well ish.






you need amd x570 and 3000 series cpu so not many people using gen4 yet and gen4's little expensive but yeah check the internet.you'll found lower scores with different brand like gigabyte or corsair.adata is faster and feeling quality but bad rep. so i don't think will popular.

i have using samsung evo970 256gb before and adata a little faster but in games there is not much difference with my intel 180gb 335 sata3 disk which is i bought in 2013.i have 3 setup and here is scores for compare.i didn't buy for speed i'm curious pc user.i'll buy amd 4000 series last series to am4 socket because why not?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 2, 2020)

Amazing what a faster bus speed will do for performance.
Upgraded my system and cloned the drive from the old and doubled my drive performance.
3gb/s on my old to 6gb/s on the new


----------



## chuck216 (Jan 11, 2020)

This is my 970 Evo Plus on my brand new X570 PCIe 4.0  system


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 28, 2020)

Eluktronics Max 17 
main os(11%full) and game drive(91% full)
Both are 2tb inland premium phison e12s TLC/512mb of dram, not 1gb so should be slower than sx8200 or sabrent rocket, i could be wrong


----------



## MrMoxy (Apr 4, 2020)

Okay results. The bad part is that the Samsung Magician now benchmarks the drive as almost 90% slower that with the original firmware. NOT GOOD but judging this test, the Magician is faulty.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 4, 2020)

That's the same firmware magician foist'd onto me the other day


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 4, 2020)

Ran it on my Abacus.
Crucial 1TB gum stick drive


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Kingston A2000 512Gb. on my low power system.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 5, 2020)

Western Digital Blue 1TB SATA


----------



## xvi (Apr 8, 2020)

RandallFlagg said:


> Western Digital Blue 1TB SATA


Weird that it shows up in AS SSD as an HGST Travelstar. Must have grabbed the right drive anyways since I doubt that spinner could hit those speeds. What model WD Blue is that?
I think I have the 500GB version of your SSD and thought it'd be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 8, 2020)

Windows updates knocked down the performance from 260 4k read to 210, back then it used to perform better. My Optane 280gb 900P PCI-E.

One day I'll be back with a Z-Nand Samsung 1.6 TB, PM1725a. Have it on my list... that should knock pretty much any other SSD out here.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 23, 2020)

xvi said:


> Weird that it shows up in AS SSD as an HGST Travelstar. Must have grabbed the right drive anyways since I doubt that spinner could hit those speeds. What model WD Blue is that?
> I think I have the 500GB version of your SSD and thought it'd be interesting to compare the two.



Wow I didn't notice that.  I pulled it up in device manager and it shows it that way too.  
I think I (kind of) know why.  This WD 1TB is my data drive on a laptop, my self-awarded booby prize for not upgrading spring.  It's replacing a 500GB Samsung Evo I had which is now a USB 3.0 backup drive for my work PC since I'm working from home now.  

Before the Evo, I had a 1TB platter.  And guess what?  That 1TB platter is a Travelstar.

Must be something that it is reading in the system partition rather than actually querying the hardware.


----------



## dklh80 (May 20, 2020)

Honestly, I thought the Corsair Gen4 M.2 PCIe SSD would perform better, it seems my old Intel SSD is still OP in comparison.


----------



## EarthDog (May 20, 2020)

dklh80 said:


> View attachment 155959
> 
> Honestly, I thought the Corsair Gen4 M.2 PCIe SSD would perform better, it seems my old Intel SSD is still OP in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 155959


Clearly there is something wrong with that result........


----------



## Athlonite (May 21, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Clearly there is something wrong with that result........



looks like it's only running at Gen4 x2 instead of x4


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2020)

ADATA SX8200 in the desktop, WD SN750 Black in the laptop. Not quite a 100% fair comparison, but the SN750's focus is excellent power efficiency above all else, so they're about where they should be. There is pretty much no reason to buy a Black for a desktop, but all the reason for a laptop.


----------



## nifton (Jun 15, 2020)

WOWZERS!!!

Brand new Rocket on pcie on controller 0, Aurus Z390 pro. windows cache disabled (i run with no sw cache constantly)
I ran 5 tests, this was the average result.
*note: am using the Sabrent copper cooler with this package.

Very impressed with the sustained writes, however it'll be interesting to see what happens if i fill the internal cache (2 x nand 1gb i believe)


----------



## AlejoZ (Jun 15, 2020)

Toshiba NVME





Western Digital SSD 240GB + Optane


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jun 15, 2020)

Samsung 970 Evo:


----------



## ereko (Jun 15, 2020)

Samsung MZVLB1T0HBLR


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 16, 2020)

Samsung 970 EVO Plus


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2020)

Recently built a new system with my first M2 NVME, it's an el cheapo WD Blue 1TB Gen3 so just testing to see if it is about where it should be...………...…………...


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 25, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Recently built a new system with my first M2 NVME, it's an el cheapo WD Blue 1TB Gen3 so just testing to see if it is about where it should be...………...…………...
> 
> View attachment 160213


Looks good to me. Enjoy! 






						Western Digital Blue SN550 1TB NVMe PCIe Gen3.0x 4 M.2 SSD Review
					

The new SSD value leader doesn't skimp on performance. Here's our full review of Western Digital's Blue SN550 1TB NVMe M.2 drive.




					www.tweaktown.com


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 25, 2020)

960EVO 256GB 94% life left, ~20TB written.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## uco73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## VolutedJoker (Oct 7, 2020)

Wish ASUS BIOS gave more control or info over the M.2 slots but this is my benchmark results


----------



## udidwht (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## plat (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's my little Samsung 970 EVO + boot drive.


----------



## scudzuki (Oct 20, 2020)

Replaced the 500GB PNY Cs2130 that came with my budget gaming rig (CyberPowerPC GMA1400A)





With a Samsung 970 EVO 1TB





Pretty good stats for an inexpensive ASUS Prime B450M-A mobo.
Noticeably better benchmark with the EVO, but little impact on user experience, although the CAM module loads into my solid modeling software much quicker (5 seconds vs 20 on my old rig with Crucial SATA SSD).

Joe


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 20, 2020)

ehhh fah doesn't care   
yet i am going to upgrade anyway


----------



## 68Olds (Oct 20, 2020)

This is my WD Black SN-750 on my Aorus Elite X570.


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 28, 2020)

wd black sn750


----------



## heinekenskywalker (Oct 29, 2020)

Samsung SSD 980 PRO on ASUS X570-e mobo.


----------



## PremiumWrappingAS (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello.
I dont get this. My Samsung SSD 850 EVO is faster then my WD m.2 drive. Anyone know why that is? The M.2 is using 4x, not 2x..


----------



## scudzuki (Nov 4, 2020)

Something is way off with that EVO 850 benchmark. If it's a SATA drive, it is limited by the interface to 600 MB/s.
The 4k-64thrd numbers are an order of magnitude off, like 10x normal.
The WD numbers are respectable for PCI 3.0 4x.

Joe


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 4, 2020)

PremiumWrappingAS said:


> Hello.
> I dont get this. My Samsung SSD 850 EVO is faster then my WD m.2 drive. Anyone know why that is? The M.2 is using 4x, not 2x..



You have properly activated Samsung rapid mode in Samsung magician software. This uses systems memory as cashe to SSD. AS SSD reads the speed of that cashed memory. Deaktivate rapid mode and you shut see the speed around the 500-600 mb/s maximum speed.


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 5, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> ehhh fah doesn't care
> yet i am going to upgrade anyway
> View attachment 172589


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## InVasMani (Feb 22, 2021)

WD Black SN750 500GB (NTFS compression enabled 4KB unit allocation size)


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi,
That sure isn't as ssd posted I'm not a fan of it either CDM is more accurate but just main read/ write


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2021)

Peto Pedro said:


> always the main is 4k the rest is total obsolete..


Hi,
You have to dig for those spec's though from the manufacture.


----------



## InVasMani (Feb 22, 2021)

[Skylake i3-6100 2c/4t WD Black SN750 500GB (NTFS compression enabled 4KB unit allocation size)]





1GB file size




64KB file size


----------



## wzis (Feb 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


>


Does anyone know what is the "630784 K"? Cache on the SSD?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 23, 2021)

Acer Spin 5s ssd  Will post desktop later


----------



## bogmali (Feb 23, 2021)

Peto Pedro said:


> deleting posts????


Your posts goes through an IP screening and gets flagged if you have many blacklist hits.....not because we deleted them (and not because we're a-holes )


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2021)

512GB 970 Pro running on an MSI MEG Z390 ACE motherboard


----------



## Ssdtester (Mar 29, 2021)

Corsair MP 510 980GB and Samsung 980 series 250GB. Both should have read/write of 3000mb+. So why am I getting 1329mb on samsung in read? The best i have seen from them is 1500-1600 something, which is half of what i should get. I have 2 pci 3x ports, both disks are 3x too...

I have run the test on HP and MSI in windows with as ssd and kdiskmark and disks in Linux.

any ideas?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2021)

Ssdtester said:


> Corsair MP 510 980GB and Samsung 980 series 250GB. Both should have read/write of 3000mb+. So why am I getting 1329mb on samsung in read? The best i have seen from them is 1500-1600 something, which is half of what i should get. I have 2 pci 3x ports, both disks are 3x too...
> 
> I have run the test on HP and MSI in windows with as ssd and kdiskmark and disks in Linux.
> 
> any ideas?


The rest of your system specs would be a great help


----------



## Ssdtester (Mar 29, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> The rest of your system specs would be a great help


Fresh install of Windows 10 and Ubuntu.
16gb ram.
I7 10th gen 

Got same results on 2 different laptops from msi and hp...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2021)

Ssdtester said:


> Fresh install of Windows 10 and Ubuntu.
> 16gb ram.
> I7 10th gen
> 
> Got same results on 2 different laptops from msi and hp...



Have you checked in the BIOS as to what speed it's running at ie Gen3 x4 or Gen4 x4 sounds more like it's running Gen2 x4 though culd be a dodgy controller on them aswell as you say you get similar results on other PC's


----------



## Ssdtester (Mar 29, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Have you checked in the BIOS as to what speed it's running at ie Gen3 x4 or Gen4 x4 sounds more like it's running Gen2 x4 though culd be a dodgy controller on them aswell as you say you get similar results on other PC's


I haven't seen any such options, I checked the firmware of the ssd and its updated. i dont have rapid mode on samsung but trim and full power mode are on.


----------



## dklh80 (Mar 29, 2021)

No power ups used, no mod software.

Intel PCI-e SSD 800Gb
Corsair MP600 4th Gen 2Tb



 



These are with PrimoCache Running

Specs :

CPU : Intel i7-6850K (no overclock)
RAM : 128Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000Mhz (running at 2600Mhz)
M/board : MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Carbon Mainboard
GPU : MSI / Corsair Seahawk X GTX 1080 Liquid Cooled 8Gb
SSD1 : Intel PCI-e SSD 800Gb
SSD2 : Corsair MP600 2Tb Gen4
HDD : Seagate SSHD 4Tb


----------



## Adasiek74 (May 14, 2021)

Lenovo Legion Y540 15IRH:
CPU: Intel Core I5 9300H
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1660Ti
RAM: 32GB DDR4 2666MHz
SSD NVMe: Kioxia Exceria Plus 1TB
SSD SATA: Crucial MX500 500GB


----------



## Big-A (Jul 1, 2021)

Processor - Ryzen 7-5800X, 8 core, 16 threads 3.8 Ghz/ 4.7 Ghz Boost Clock
MB        - Asus TUF X570 Plus, Wifi
Ram       - GSkill FlareX PC-3200, CL-16 32 GB Dual Channel Kit For AMD
HD        - Samsung 970 Evo PLUS-2TB NVMe M.2 PCI-E x4
Power     - Antec, Signature Series ST1000, 80 PLUS Titanium Certified, 1000W Full Modular with OC Link
Video     - Asus TUF RX 6900XT OC Gaming 16GB


----------



## passing_by (Jul 25, 2021)

After three years of my first post here I've finally upgraded my PC, now it's i5-11600K on MSI Z590-A PRO, fresh install of Windows 10. First, the drive that was "C" in that old post, Samsung 850 SSD now has practically doubled the score. Same drive, different MB, what a difference:




And here's the real beauty, Sabrent Rocket M.2 with PCIe 4:


----------



## alex_ncfc (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi,

I know I'm late to the party with this considering the laptop I'm using my 1TB SSD on is now about 8 years old (3rd gen i3, 8GB RAM) but I have just installed Windows 11 Insider Preview on another partition and thought I'd get some feedback on my SSD speeds as I have no idea if they are about right for this machine or if there's any way to speed it up? I think it's a 500MB/sec rated drive, a Crucial M500.

I decided to do two tests - one on "Balanced" power profile, and one on "High Performance"

Here are the scores on Balanced:





and on High Performance:





There's not much between them, but I think those 4K transfer scores look pretty poor to me. Are there any ways to push this drive further?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi,
I wouldn't worry about anything this test shows it's not very good and all it does is throw a number out.
All you're doing is wasting writes on your ssd.

Use performance test 7-8 or 9 for better look at your system not just your ssd.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't worry about anything this test shows it's not very good and all it does is throw a number out.
> All you're doing is wasting writes on your ssd.
> 
> Use performance test 7-8 or 9 for better look at your system not just your ssd.



Agreed. It's okay for a first install to see R/W speeds, especially in an NVMe RAID 0 striped set to see your R/W gains. After that your wasting your time and wasting read/writes on your SSD. They are limited and degrade over time.


----------



## udidwht (Sep 9, 2021)

Tests redone but now using Marvell drivers for the 88SE9172 storage controller (1.2.0.49)


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 24, 2021)

Silicon Power P34A80


​


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 24, 2021)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Agreed. It's okay for a first install to see R/W speeds, especially in an NVMe RAID 0 striped set to see your R/W gains. After that your wasting your time and wasting read/writes on your SSD. They are limited and degrade over time.


I prefer ATTO myself gives a good indicator of ideal performance across stripe sizes both with and without NTFS compression enabled. It's helpful when you want to format and have to make decisions on unit allocation sizes and such on new drives.


----------



## pyrotenax (Sep 25, 2021)

First build completed couple of days ago


----------



## theking2 (Jan 8, 2022)

AS SSD Benchmark 2.0.7316.34247
------------------------------
Name: NVMe Samsung SSD 970
Firmware: EXP7
Controller: iaStorAVC
Offset: 16384 K - OK
Größe: 476.94 GB
Datum: 08.01.2022 13:38:50
------------------------------
Sequentiell:
------------------------------
Lesen: 3083.90 MB/s
Schreiben: 2615.05 MB/s
------------------------------
4K:
------------------------------
Lesen: 51.01 MB/s
Schreiben: 150.46 MB/s
------------------------------
4K-64Threads:
------------------------------
Lesen: 1390.89 MB/s
Schreiben: 2025.41 MB/s
------------------------------
Zugriffszeiten:
------------------------------
Lesen: 0.036 ms
Schreiben: 0.024 ms
------------------------------
Score:
------------------------------
Lesen: 1750
Schreiben: 2437
Gesamt: 5065
------------------------------


----------



## microwizard (Dec 17, 2022)

Asus Tuf Gaming A15 2022
Ryzen 7 6800H
16 GB DDR5 4800 MHZ
Crucial P5 Plus 2TB
RTX 3050TI


----------



## chispy (Dec 17, 2022)

4x Sabrent Rocket Plus 2TB on Raid0 mounted on a HighPoint 7505 Raid Card pci express 4.0


----------



## udidwht (Dec 21, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure what "iaStorA" mode is but I see it shows better performance.
> I have an Asus G750JX laptop.


iaStorA mode is RAID mode vs storeachi which is ACHI mode (Intel chipset).


----------



## Robxert (Saturday at 1:46 PM)

So i have a WD SSD that plugs into your PCI slot. i tested it multiple times and this is my score. what do you all think about that? mind you im running this SSD on a gaming comp i built back in 2015 the mother board is an Asus Sabortooth Mark 2 z97 series, 16gb of ram, 1070gtx FTW (series), cpu 4970k i-7 intel unoverclocked at 4.000 ghz. plus a 3 tb HD and a 1tb SSD that has all my games on it.


----------

